# Crashing Cymbals



## Ceicei (Dec 2, 2003)

What is your take on the technique, Crashing Cymbals?  Is there a way of executing it better or to create a more powerful move?

The way I learned this:

Attacker comes and grabs you in a front bear hug, your arms free.

You do a double palm strike against the sides of his head and move forward to rake your fingers in his eyes.

You bring your right knee up to his groin/stomach.

Simultaneously step back with your right foot into a pivot stance while executing a right punch to the solar plexus.  Left hand is the check above your right punch.

- Ceicei


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 3, 2003)

Iv'e never formaly been taught this tech but since you ask what my take is... I would crash the ears just like you said but i would recoil with both hands back to my head. Once he let go, I would use my left to either rake the eyes or grab his hair(?) and pull his head back as I established a left neutral. I would then follow with a right hammer fist through his jaw toward his right collar bone. Then I would use both hands to pull him in to a knee strike to the chest. And cover out 
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 3, 2003)

Or after that hammer fist, step foward with your right leg and go right into five swords.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 3, 2003)

The truth is I've never even heard of this tech besides seeing it in a Burt Reynolds movie. Is it a Tracy's ?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 3, 2003)

Instead of punching at the end I think that I might settle back into a left neutral bow with an inward elbow to the side of the head. Maybe by grabbing their left collar with my right hand to execute the elbow plus keeping my right hand checking/grabbing clothing might be what I would prefer. Also, probably execute a half cover out to set up the back kick before exiting. :asian:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 3, 2003)

What's a pivot stance?


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *The truth is I've never even heard of this tech besides seeing it in a Burt Reynolds movie. Is it a Tracy's ? *



No, not Tracy's, unless they renamed it as something else since I know many techs are the same or similar within both Tracy's and EPAK.  

It is an EPAK technique, but not all schools teach this.  It may be one of these old techniques that were later taken out of some schools' curricula.  My instructor showed me that it is in the book written by Ed Parker.  As to why some schools have it and some don't, I guess it's at the discretion of the lead instructors.

- Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *What's a pivot stance? *



Well, it's a neutral bow stance that pivots into a forward bow stance while punching.

- Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Instead of punching at the end I think that I might settle back into a left neutral bow with an inward elbow to the side of the head. Maybe by grabbing their left collar with my right hand to execute the elbow plus keeping my right hand checking/grabbing clothing might be what I would prefer. Also, probably execute a half cover out to set up the back kick before exiting. :asian: *



I assume you mean using the left elbow, correct?

- Ceicei


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Well, it's a neutral bow stance that pivots into a forward bow stance while punching.
> 
> - Ceicei *


 So what your saying is that the motion of pivoting into a foward bow out of a neutral is called a pivot stance? Isn't that sort of nouning a verb?


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *So what your saying is that the motion of pivoting into a foward bow out of a neutral is called a pivot stance? Isn't that sort of nouning a verb? *



Yes, it is making the verb "pivot" into a noun "pivot stance" so that the students know the action required to do it.  I guess it's a lot shorter than saying "from a neutral bow, pivot into a forward bow while doing a punch".  

Not all our tech descriptions have the "PS" in it. Most of them have the standard terminology we use.  I know one instructor at my school who had re-written a few techs into more simple steps for his students to follow and he favors describing it that way.

Looks like I'm picking up his description tendency...

- Ceicei


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 4, 2003)

Interesting


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *I assume you mean using the left elbow, correct?*



Yes, I meant a left elbow. I guess I wasn't descriptive enough.


----------

